# ausländischer Fischereischein



## killi (3. November 2014)

ich habe einige fragen zum fischereischein bei ausländern.ich wohne in meck-pom.wir haben einige mitglieder aus polen bei uns im verein.sie möchten jetzt aktiv mitangeln.teilweise haben sie einen fischereischein aus polen, einige wollen diesen aber in polen machen ,aus welchen gründen auch immer.sie haben jetzt ihren hauptwohnsitz in deutschland.müssen sie den schein jetzt in meck-pom machen? oder können sie diesen auch in polen machen.der polnische fischereischein wird in meck-pom anerkannt bei gastanglern.|uhoh:


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: ausländischer Fischereischein*



killi schrieb:


> ich habe einige fragen zum fischereischein bei ausländern.ich wohne in meck-pom.wir haben einige mitglieder aus polen bei uns im verein.sie möchten jetzt aktiv mitangeln.teilweise haben sie einen fischereischein aus polen, einige wollen diesen aber in polen machen ,aus welchen gründen auch immer.sie haben jetzt ihren hauptwohnsitz in deutschland.müssen sie den schein jetzt in meck-pom machen? oder können sie diesen auch in polen machen.der polnische fischereischein wird in meck-pom anerkannt bei gastanglern.|uhoh:



soviel ich weiss sowie sie mehr als 180 Tage  im jahr in Deutschland sind und auch angemeldet sind muessen sie ihren Schein in Deutschland machen.#q#q#q

deutsche buerokratie.
in England wuerden sie nur zum postamt gehen und bezahlen wie jeder andere.


----------



## killi (3. November 2014)

*AW: ausländischer Fischereischein*

das heißt, sie müßten den in deutschland machen?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: ausländischer Fischereischein*

so ist es. jedenfalls kann jeder den bestehen. ist reine geldsache .ist wie mit der hundesteuer. die wird nie abgeschafft in Deutschland.
pferde oder katzensteuer gibt es bist heute nicht. dafuer koennen wir unseren Kaiser danken.
und die deutschen haben erkannt das es ein einnahmequelle ist die nie erloescht

 sowie diese deutsch sprechen sollte es kein problem sein.


----------



## killi (4. November 2014)

*AW: ausländischer Fischereischein*

ja,und da fängt das große übel an.nix verstehn


----------

